# موقع مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات بحلوان



## islamiccastel (12 يوليو 2007)

*موقع مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات بحلوان 

http://www.cmrdi.sci.eg/index.htm*​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أخى الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على معاونتك
لدى استفسار 
هل اكاديمية اللحام افضل أم مركز الفلزات فى مجاك الاختبارات الغير اتلافية
وما هى اسعار الكورسات للمستوى الثانى فى كل منهما
وسؤال اخير, هل الكورسات متاحة على مدار العام أم هناك شهر خاص فى السنة يقوم المركز بعمل الدورات خلاله؟
انتظر منك الرد بفارغ الصبر


----------



## prof mido (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ازيك ياباشمهندس حازم عامل ايه
دايما متميز ياهندسه
الي لقاء


----------



## elzaim111 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بص اذا احتاجت معلومات عن كورسات اكاديمية اللحام كلمني
وهي الافضل من كل حاجة


----------



## elzaim111 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

كلمني علي 0124345129


----------



## rotag (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا لدي اجابة لاستفسارك عن الكورسات الخاصة بمركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات لو احتجت اي استفسار ممكن الاتصال25010642/25010643 الداخلي 133 ادارة التدريب وسوف نرد علي اي استفسار


----------



## viri (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتصلت من فتره بيهم اللى عرفته عن هذا المركذ بيه 600 دوره وسعر اقل دوره 500 جنيه فى اسبوع


----------



## viri (1 سبتمبر 2009)

المركز اسف على الخطأ


----------



## على زين ا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*ياريت يا جماعه حد يبلغنى عن أسعار كورس ndt والمستوى الفنى عامل إيه بس ياريت يا جماعه ضرورى *


----------



## شهاب عبد الفتاح (3 مايو 2011)

السلم عليكم 
حد يعرف مكان عايز مهندسين فلزات حديثى التخرج؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

